# Afficher l'écran de l’iPad sur la télé ?



## eXo[D]e (16 Juin 2015)

Bonjour ,

Je souhaiterai avoir un connecteur afin d'afficher l'écran de mon iPad 2 sur ma télé (HDMI) mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir car j'ai vu sur le site apple un connecteur HDMI mais il ne fonctionne pas avec l'ios 8 alors que le mien est en *8.1 * et je ne souhaiterai pas le downgrade ( revenir à une version précédente ) . J'en ai vu d'autres mais ils ne fonctionnent que à partir d'application ou par vidéo et moi je veux que ça affiche tout ceux qui se passe sur l'écran ( sortir d'une application , entrer dans une autre ect ...) . 

Merci !


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2015)

Encore faudrait-il connaitre le modèle exact de ton iPad ?

Ici, tu auras quelques alternatives... http://www.ipadzapp.net/comment-afficher-lecran-de-lipad-sur-la-tele/


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juin 2015)

Merci de ta réponse !

Le modèle exact : MC98TY/A iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 16GB .

Sur le site que tu m'as envoyé , je suis pas sur si les cables HDMI & VGA vont fonctionner à cause des problèmes de versions de l'IOS . Pour APPLE TV , il faut acheter l'AirPlay avec ?  Et pour Google Chromecast , pas besoin d'utiliser des applications de l'ipad pour que ça marche ? Ca diffuse exactement ceux qu'il y a sur l'ecran de l'ipad si je veux quitter une application et aller dans une autre ?

Merci


----------



## adixya (16 Juin 2015)

De memoire d'apres mes lectures sur internet, la chromecast ne reproduit pas l'ecran de l'ipad sur la tele, a la différence de l'apple tv avec AirPlay. Sache que la feeebox gere aussi airplay quàd ce n'est pas buggé.
La chromecast, il faut l'activer depuis une application compatible avec l'icone chromecast.


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juin 2015)

Merci de ta réponse !

Du coup comment je fais ? Car je voudrais pas trop dépenser plus 100€ pour Apple TV avec l'AirPlay :/


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2015)

eXo[D]e a dit:


> 1) Le modèle exact : MC98TY/A iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 16GB .
> 
> 2) Sur le site que tu m'as envoyé , je suis pas sur si les cables HDMI & VGA vont fonctionner à cause des problèmes de versions de l'IOS .


1) tu as un iPad 2, donc avec ce câble... http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD098ZM/A/adaptateur-av-numérique-apple ...pas de problème
2) et le rapport avec iOS alors qu'il ne faut qu'un câble ? Lis donc complètement les Informations produit du lien précédent

Pour le cas ou tu aurais un doute...


> Utilisez l'adaptateur AV numérique Apple pour reproduire ce qui s'affiche à l'écran de votre iPad ou iPhone 4S (apps, présentations, sites web, etc.) sur votre téléviseur HD ou autre moniteur compatible HDMI, jusqu'en HD 1080p (jusqu'en HD 720p pour les films). Regardez diaporamas et films sur grand écran jusqu'en 720p en reliant votre iPad, iPhone 4 ou iPod touch (4e génération) à un téléviseur HD ou autre moniteur compatible HDMI. L'adaptateur AV numérique Apple achemine des données audio numériques aux écrans compatibles. Reliez l'adaptateur AV numérique Apple à votre iPad, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S ou iPod touch (4e génération) en le branchant sur le connecteur Dock 30 broches, ainsi qu'à votre moniteur compatible HDMI à l'aide d'un câble HDMI (vendu séparément). Un deuxième connecteur 30 broches intégré à l'adaptateur AV numérique Apple permet de charger et synchroniser votre appareil pendant qu'il est relié à un moniteur compatible HDMI.



Pour un peu plus cher, tu as l'option Apple TV et AirPlay... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5209


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juin 2015)

Dans les avis de ce produit , certains disent que c'est pas compatible avec IOS8 de même quand je cherche sur Amazon ...


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2015)

C'est Apple qui vend les produits, alors les commentaires de ceux qui ne savent pas s'en servir est une autre chose. 


eXo[D]e a dit:


> Dans les avis de ce produit , certains disent que c'est pas compatible avec IOS8 de même quand je cherche sur Amazon ...


Et tu as vu ça où sur cette page... http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD098ZM/A/adaptateur-av-numérique-apple ... ? 

Et ton modèle est bien celui-ci...


eXo[D]e a dit:


> Le modèle exact : MC98TY/A iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 16GB


...alors ou est le problème avec ce qu'annonce Apple qui ne parle jamais, mais jamais de version de iOS ?


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juin 2015)

C'est en voyant les avis qui me fait hésiter ...

Du coup si j'achete l'adaptateur av numérique (http://store.apple.com/fr/reviews/MD098ZM/A/adaptateur-av-numérique-apple?page=0&rf=1)  , j'aurais pas de problème et je pourrais diffuser ?


----------



## adixya (17 Juin 2015)

eXo[D]e a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse !
> 
> Du coup comment je fais ? Car je voudrais pas trop dépenser plus 100€ pour Apple TV avec l'AirPlay :/


C'est 69 euros je crois aujourd'hui l'apple tv...


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> C'est 69 euros je crois aujourd'hui l'apple tv...



C'est 79€ mais faut acheter l'AirPort (et non AirPlay ) avec qui coute 109€ :/


----------



## adixya (17 Juin 2015)

Comment ca ? Airplay est supporté en natif, non ?

Edit : je confirme 

http://www.clubic.com/materiel-video/lecteur-enregistreur-video/article-483420-1-apple-tv1080p.html


----------



## eXo[D]e (18 Juin 2015)

Une petite idée de ce que je prends alors ?


----------



## Richard13 (19 Juin 2015)

Bonjour 

j'ai acheté cet adaptateur http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD826ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-av-numérique
pour mon ipad air 2 en 8.3 et ça fonctionnait je pouvais voir mon écran ipad sur la télé
je l'ai rendu car je voulais regarder les chaines TV Orange qui ne passaient pas avec mon Apple TV , mais hélas avec l'adaptateur non plus

par contre pour le reste ça fonctionne, si ce n'est pas le cas Apple rembourse pendant 14 jours il me semble


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

Richard13 a dit:


> j'ai acheté cet adaptateur http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD826ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-av-numérique
> pour mon ipad air 2 en 8.3 et ça fonctionnait je pouvais voir mon écran ipad sur la télé


Et non, ça ne marchera pas, le demandeur a un iPad 2 mais pas Air, relis la réponse #3.


----------



## Richard13 (19 Juin 2015)

ça m'étonne, car chez moi il fonctionnait avec mon ipad air et aussi mon ipad mini

mais c'est juste un câble rien de plus je ne pense pas que l'IOS change quelque chose, le plus simple est d'appeler Apple ils pourront confirmer ou infirmer


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

Richard13 a dit:


> ça m'étonne, car chez moi il fonctionnait avec mon ipad air et aussi mon ipad mini
> 
> mais c'est juste un câble rien de plus je ne pense pas que l'IOS change quelque chose, le plus simple est d'appeler Apple ils pourront confirmer ou infirmer


Pas besoin de téléphoner, tu as vu et lu le descriptif ainsi que la compatibilité qui affiche avec ton lien ceci...





...et avec le lien que je cite cela...





...et comme son modèle est...


eXo[D]e a dit:


> Le modèle exact : MC98TY/A iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 16GB .


...qui n'est pas un modèle Air. Lequel des 2 cordons correspond le mieux ?


----------



## Richard13 (19 Juin 2015)

je suis honteux, en plus je l'ai celui-là mais il ne me sert plus, j'oublie toujours que tous les modèles n'ont pas la même connectique GRRrrrr

suis pardonné ??


----------



## eXo[D]e (21 Juin 2015)

(up)

Une idée de quoi prendre ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

eXo[D]e a dit:


> Une idée de quoi prendre ?


Tu as toutes les informations en fonction de ton modèle, que te dire de plus ?


----------



## eXo[D]e (21 Juin 2015)

Des liens que tu m'as envoyé ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

eXo[D]e a dit:


> Des liens que tu m'as envoyé ?


Ben oui et c'est bien chez Apple qu'il faut prendre ton cordon.


----------



## eXo[D]e (21 Juin 2015)

Tu parles bien de ce cordon : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD098ZM/A/adaptateur-av-numérique-apple ?

Et est-tu sur que cela va fonctionner même avec les avis négatif ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

Il est prévu pour ton modèle, après les avis négatifs, moi je m'en fiche.

Bien souvent, c'est du au fait d'une mauvaise utilisation, d'un problème HDMI non compatible avec le téléviseur. Extrait de ce que dit le descriptif...


> Regardez diaporamas et films sur grand écran jusqu'en 720p en reliant votre iPad, iPhone 4 ou iPod touch (4e génération) à un téléviseur HD ou autre moniteur compatible HDMI.


...a toi de voir si ton téléviseur peut poser problème, ce ne sera pas le cordon en lui-même.


----------



## cillab (21 Juin 2015)

Richard13 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai acheté cet adaptateur http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD826ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-av-numérique
> pour mon ipad air 2 en 8.3 et ça fonctionnait je pouvais voir mon écran ipad sur la télé
> ...




bien vue je pense que je vais voter car sur la FREEBOX AIR MEDIA c'est CACA airplay ne fonctionne pas bien


----------



## Richard13 (21 Juin 2015)

cillab a dit:


> bien vue je pense que je vais voter car sur la FREEBOX AIR MEDIA c'est CACA airplay ne fonctionne pas bien



Attention il y a 2 adaptateurs selon le modèle de iPhone ou iPad comme le signale Locke plus haut
C'est juste une question de connexion il ne faut pas se tromper
Mais les 2 modèles fonctionnent pareil


----------



## cillab (22 Juin 2015)

j'ais un ipad air donc modéle ipad j'ais netflix sur mon ipad mais pas sur la télée je vais voir si cela passe  je me méfie,des accéssoires
 d'APPLE j'en ais quelques uns a vendre
merçi pour le tuyau


----------



## cillab (24 Juin 2015)

eXo[D]e a dit:


> C'est en voyant les avis qui me fait hésiter ...
> 
> Du coup si j'achete l'adaptateur av numérique (http://store.apple.com/fr/reviews/MD098ZM/A/adaptateur-av-numérique-apple?page=0&rf=1)  , j'aurais pas de problème et je pourrais diffuser ?



bonjour
je viens de recevoir,le connecteur HDMI ligning je capte NETFLIX sur ma télé  - nikel super pour 49€ et livré par UPS 1 jour avant ,
à conseiller


----------

